# Lizensfrage



## Cody (5. Mrz 2009)

Guten Abend an Alle 

Zur Zeit befass ich mich mit den Lizenzrechtlichen, fühle mich aber gerade extrem überfordert mit den vielen Lizenzen die es für Software gibt weshalb ich in der Sache Eure Hilfe benötige 

Ich arbeite gerade eine Library aus die ich in verschiedenen Projekten einbinden und auch anderen zur Verfügung stellen möchte. Allerdings möchte ich nicht das die eigentliche Library im Kern verändert wird und auch den Sourcecode möchte ich vorerst nicht veröffentlichen !
Allerdings soll es dem Nutzer dieser Library ermöglicht werden sein eigenes Programm, welches auf diese Library aufbaut, unter eine völlig andere Lizenz zu stellen und dieses Programm auch Kommerziell nutzen können.

Soweit ich mich belesen habe fallen die GNU-Lizenzen allesamt weg.

Welche Lizenz währe dafür nun das Passende ?


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mrz 2009)

Cody hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings soll es dem Nutzer dieser Library ermöglicht werden sein eigenes Programm, welches auf diese Library aufbaut, unter eine völlig andere Lizenz zu stellen und dieses Programm auch Kommerziell nutzen können.


Völlig andere heißt hier aber im prinzip nur closed source, denn ein OpenSource Projekt kann deine closed source Software nicht ausliefern.
Ich denke mal eine Variante von CreativeCommons sollte das hergeben.


----------



## Cody (5. Mrz 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Völlig andere heißt hier aber im prinzip nur closed source, denn ein OpenSource Projekt kann deine closed source Software nicht ausliefern.


Damit hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht 



Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke mal eine Variante von CreativeCommons sollte das hergeben.


Ich denke, dass Du damit richtig denkst 
Das CreativeCommons Lizenzmodell bietet einem Entwickler relativ viel Freiheiten sich ein passendes Lizenzmodell zusammenzustellen. Auch ich hab mit der CreativeCommons ein passendes gefunden...Danke wildcard für den wertvollen Hinweis :toll:


...und wieder was dazugelernt...hach ja...ich liebe dieses Forum   :toll:


----------



## tuxedo (6. Mrz 2009)

wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Völlig andere heißt hier aber im prinzip nur closed source, denn ein OpenSource Projekt kann deine closed source Software nicht ausliefern.



Ähm. Wieso nicht? OpenSource heisst ja nicht zwingend "GPL" lizensiert. So pauschal lässt sich das IMHO nicht beantworten. Aber klar: Ob's Sinn macht eine OpenSource Anwendung auf eine ClosedSource Lib aufzubauen ist nochmal eine andere Frage. Technisch möglich ist es jedoch, in abhängigkeit zur verwendeten Lizenz natürlich.



Cody hat gesagt.:


> Ich denke, dass Du damit richtig denkst
> Das CreativeCommons Lizenzmodell bietet einem Entwickler relativ viel Freiheiten sich ein passendes Lizenzmodell zusammenzustellen. Auch ich hab mit der CreativeCommons ein passendes gefunden...



Mir wurde gesagt dass man für Software wohl eher nicht die CC Lizenzen nehmen sollte, da diese nicht so richtig auf Software ausgelegt sind. Wieso und warum? Kein Plan. Das bisschen CC Lizenztext passt, zumindest für mich als nicht juristen, perfekt. Naja. Habe letzten endes doch ein duales Lizenzmodell mit GPL/propritärer Lizenz gewählt (wie MySQL mit dem JDBC auch).

Hab ich auch eben im Netz gefunden:



			
				http://de.creativecommons.org/faqs/#kannicheinen_antwort hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Kann ich einen Creative Commons-Lizenzvertrag auch für die Lizenzierung von Software benutzen?*
> 
> Theoretisch ja, jedoch dürfte dies nicht Ihren Interessen entsprechen. Wir möchten Sie dazu ermutigen, einen der bereits existierenden sehr guten Software-Lizenzverträge zu nutzen (die Free Software Foundation, die Open Source-Initiative und die Seiten des ifross sind beispielsweise als Fundorte solcher Lizenzen geeignet). Inzwischen gibt es mit der „Bremer Lizenz für freie Softwarebibliotheken“ auch den ersten auf das deutsche Recht zugeschnittenen Open Source-Lizenzvertrag, mit dem bestehende Inkompatibilitäten zwischen Open Source-Lizenzverträgen US-amerikanischer Herkunft und dem deutschen Recht ausgeglichen werden können. Im Gegensatz zu unseren Lizenzverträgen, die keine ausdrückliche Erwähnung des Source- oder Object-Code enthalten, wurden diese existierenden Lizenzen speziell für die Rechtseinräumung an Software konzipiert.



Gruß
Alex


----------

